# 2010 Sneak Peak



## Lordgrimley.com

Here are new items for 2010


----------



## jdubbya

That baby creeped me out! Excellent stuff!


----------



## Kymmm

Cool! I like the hag and the pumpkin but they are all very nice!!


----------



## 22606

All of them are neat, but I really like the alien, which is odd for me, since I'm not into sci-fi that much; it has a somewhat bat-like, vampiric look, which I think is cool


----------



## Baldzillabill

Great work mate. I dig the pumpkin.
Right on!


----------



## doto

I don't care for the Alien head and the old hag, they remind me of my in-laws.


----------



## lzrdsgal

I love the pumpkin, too cool


----------



## hallorenescene

i love the pumpkin and the old hag. the baby creeped me out too. but they are all nice props.


----------



## alucard

Looks to be a great year ahead!


----------



## Guest

Looks great! Love the hag!!


----------



## Arlita

Lordgrimley.com said:


> Here are new items for 2010


How much does the old hag go for?


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Don't really know prices yet but I will post some more sneak peek items hopefully tonight.


----------



## halloween71

Great looking props!Look forward to seeing more.
The baby is very creepy the pumpkin mask looks like something I would love to have lol.


----------



## RattandRoll

The Pumpkin is awesome


----------



## Shebear1

The scarecrow pumpkin is AWESOME!


----------



## Morbiddious

Awesome baby. Love it ! I've been playing around a bit with the babies. Kinda fun. Just hope the neighbors aren't watching when I whip out the torch...


----------



## LawP

Morbiddious, that's just sick...and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## savagehaunter

that baby is creeping me out.


----------



## bethene

very cool, love the old hag!


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Those look awesome. If you made them, then you da man!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

We have decided to add all the new sneak peak photos to our new Facebook page. Make sure to add us as we will be giving special deals for our site via facebook for Halloween forum members.

Here is the link:
www.facebook.com/pages/Lafayette-LA/Lord-Grimleys-Manor/124057730942053


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

By the way the babies you made are very cool. We have 3 more that will make up a set of ours.


----------



## Haunted Dogs

The old hag reminded me so much of Marty Feldman!


----------



## scotty10_31

I am gonna have nightmares for a week with that baby zombie in a dress. holy crap nice work!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

We are putting up new items daily for viewing on our facebook page and we are working on a youtube slide show coming soon.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Want to see creepy babies... these will blow your mind...
BABY #2
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lafay...tos#!/photo.php?pid=331611&id=124057730942053
BABY #3
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lafay...tos#!/photo.php?pid=331610&id=124057730942053


----------



## halloween71

I noticed on ebay you have distortions grandpa and techno bubbles.Will you offer them on website?What about twitch will you have him?


----------



## Skullie

Love the hag


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

We will have Grandpa, Twitch and the Tekkno bubbles added. We are in the long process of updating and new items start arriving this week. We will post some more pics.


----------



## Tumblindice

Love that pumpkin scarecrow.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

My nursery is ready. . . can the hag babysit as well? LOl 
All of them are perfectly gruesome. That alien would have a nice home inside the crashed spaceship in our backyard. . . if we could only get started on building it! uugh - and only 160 days until BOO!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

A few More


----------



## LonnieC

I LOVE that baby!! Scared the HELLo kitty outta my hubby though! hahahahaha


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

The babies are going to be hot this year. We already presold half our stock. They are cool. Stitch is my favorite.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Some new full size props


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lafay...053#!/photo.php?pid=360512&id=124057730942053

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lafay...053#!/photo.php?pid=360513&id=124057730942053


----------



## hippieman556

very nice so far cant wait to see the whole thing


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Great stuff! I agree with haunteddogs...the old hag definitely looks like the late great Marty Feldman. And the "Sloth" looks like the weird guy from "Goonies"


----------

